# Internetseiten von Unitymedia gesperrt ? !



## jojogangsta90 (23. Mai 2013)

Hey, Paket
wir haben bei meinem Cousin jetzt einen neuen Internetanschluss von Unitymedia http://images.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/icon1.png. Vorher gab es hier weder Internet noch Telefon. 
Wir haben eine Fritz!Box 6320 Cable erhalten. Nach einigen Anfangsschwirigkeiten haben wir es gestern geschafft. Telefon und Internet  funktionieren soweit. Downloadgeschwindigkeit soll bei 10Mbit liegen, Upload bei 1Mbit.

Ich lade zum testen der Internetgeschwindigkeit immer ein Paket von Chip herunter, z.B. Avira Antivir Free. Dabei musste ich feststellen, dass die Seite nicht geladen wurde.
Nach mehreren Tests habe ich festgestellt, dass manche Seiten, z.B.  Facebook, Google und Youtube (habe auch Videos angeschaut) direkt laden  und manche sich gar nicht öffnen und eine Meldung erscheint: Der Server  braucht zu lange zum antworten (oder soetwas in der Art). Das trifft auf  legale Seiten wie Chip.de oder Computerbild.de zu aber auch auf ilegale  Seiten zu.

Was läuft hier falsch ? Es kann ja nicht sein das Unitymedia ganz  normale Seiten sperrt. Als Browser haben wir IE10, Firefox und Chrome  genutzt. Keine Proxys oder dergleichen. Auch in der Fritz!Box sind keine  Filter oder sonstiges aktiv.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt uns bei dem Problem helfen. Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## robbe (23. Mai 2013)

Gesperrt wird da nichts, deswegen denk ich mal eher an ne Störung im UM Netz. Eure Rechner könnt ihr ausschließen oder?

Mach mal nen Screenshot der Modemdaten (In der Fritze auf Internet>Kabel-Information>Kabel Internet) und lad ihn hier hoch. Denk zwar nicht dass das Problem dort liegt, da ja nur einzelne Seiten nicht funzen, aber schauen kann man ja mal.


----------



## Timsu (23. Mai 2013)

Kannst ja mal einen anderen DNS Server testen, z.b. den von Google.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Mai 2013)

IPv6 Anschluss? Wenn ja, welches OS+SP nutzt du?


----------



## nfsgame (23. Mai 2013)

Was passiert wenn du den DNS-Server manuell auf 8.8.8.8 festlegst wie Timsu schon sagte (wobei nen DNS-Fehler eig anders aussieht, aber man kann es mal probieren...)?


----------



## joasas (24. Mai 2013)

Ausgabe von Traceroute bei ein paar Seiten die gehen und ein paar die nicht gehen?


----------



## fear.de (24. Mai 2013)

Ich tippe da auch stark auf IPv6 Probleme, da Neukunden fast auschließlich Ipv6 bekommen, das würde auch erklären wieso manche gehen und manche wiederrum nicht.
Schau das ihr noch i.wie auf IPv4 geswitched werdet!


----------

